# Turbomatcher 8



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

http://www.competitionelectronics.com/pages/tm8.html


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Box art coming soon also....


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got done reading about it, it looks pretty interesting,
Does anybody know ABOUT how much it will cost?

Thanks for your time
CDW


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

CDW35 said:


> I just got done reading about it, it looks pretty interesting,
> Does anybody know ABOUT how much it will cost?
> 
> Thanks for your time
> CDW


I think retail is around 26-2700.00 per machine. Ive got 6 on order now. Danny at SMC has been testing the Cell holders for about 6 months and says they will be one of the best improvments!!

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Also I have 14 of the Turbomatcher 4/35's that I will be selling off as soon as I hear a firm date from CE on delievery of my TM-8's. If anyone is interested you can contact me at [email protected]

EA


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

EAMotorsports said:


> Also I have 14 of the Turbomatcher 4/35's that I will be selling off as soon as I hear a firm date from CE on delievery of my TM-8's. If anyone is interested you can contact me at [email protected]
> 
> EA


EA you got PM


----------



## SuperNaut (Sep 26, 2001)

_______________-


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard about this sometime ago, question is how many of the new matchers that just bought 4/35 going to buy the new machine? guess we will find out, do they NEED this machine? vs the current one?


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

40 amp dishcharge................. :freak:


----------

